# Where to buy ostrich sinews in the UK?



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for ostrich sinews but I can't seem to find them anywhere in the UK, not even online! Any ideas?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they dont seem to be available anywhere in the UK anymore  shame cuz my chis loved them havent been able to get them for about a year now


----------

